
Opera Mini, desktop browser gets Ad-blocker that is bad for Free Press - techaddict009
http://phoneradar.com/opera-gets-ad-blocker-double-standards/
======
EldoJacob
The sites that I use too often, including PhoneRadarblog doesn't use ad part
that annoys me.If opening that site helps the person who fills me the
knowledge and entertains me,why I need to use some adblockers.Please ,Opera
don't destroy their hard works.Let them entertain us,most of us don't care
swiping a little to skip the ad. In this way Atleast I can contribute
something for their works for us.

------
nmishra55
Instead of putting Ad-blocker, let people decide who want it or not. Don't be
Double-Standard.

------
Shibin
Vgood article frm PhoneRadar

